# files to large



## Teniko (Dec 21, 2005)

I took some pictures to load up here but when I tried to upload the files were to large. I have a cannon digital eos. Does any one know how to shrink the files and or change the settings in the camera to shoot smaller file pictures? Also, how do I set up an album.

  Thanks Dave


----------



## LanceD (Dec 21, 2005)

Dave,check out this link. It should answer most if not all of your questions.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8208


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 22, 2005)

Dave--If Photoshop Elements came with your camera, you need to 1) resize your photos to about 640 x 480 or thereabouts, and 2) using "Save as" there will be a window that pops up asking you for the quality of shot.  Adjust this quantity down until the picture size is &lt;90 for loading to a post or &lt;150k for loading to your album.

Our Admin (Jeff) will have an album set up for you shortly--usually within a day or so of joining.  You can find it by clicking on the "Photos" link in the upper right hand corner of the home page.  If your album has been created, you will see a link for "Edit/Upload to Your Album".  

If you have other questions, there is a Photo FAQ link on the upper left hand side of the home page.


----------



## jeff (Dec 22, 2005)

Dave, your album is all set now!  Welcome to the site.


----------



## Teniko (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the links and replies. Merry Christmas


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 22, 2005)

I know the 640 pixels advice is pretty standard here. But, using PhotoShop Elements, I find that gives too large a file (for me) to post. They will come up at about 115. I have to resize to about 580 to get under the 90K. Do some experimentation. Don't ask why. It doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## Teniko (Dec 22, 2005)

Frank,
I limit my "why" questions because the answers tend to confuse me more[]. I think that the answers above though have solved my isues, thanks.


----------

